# Is this normal? Kiwi job market



## TracyMorison

My partner and I are New Zealand residents. We moved to NZ for my dream job, scarce skills. (Oh the guilt!) He's been in the country for a year now and job hunting for slightly less. He worked in the NGO sector in SA. He has an honours degree (masters in process) and extensive experience (head-hunted twice back home) in health sector reform work. He's had a couple (as in 2) of bites but it just feels he's hitting a brick wall, even for entry level jobs. We're feeling quite disheartened and wondering if this is a common experience among other expats?


----------



## escapedtonz

Unless there are NZ employers desperate for your particular industry/occupation skills, NZ work experience is key here regardless if you are here and have the right to work.


----------



## jawnbc

I wouldn't take it personally--even though it's very frustrating. I've lived in NZ, Canada, Australia and the US and generally the NGO sector--especially small and medium, local service area focused NGOs--tend to have a lot of local people from whom to choose. 

Has he looked at volunteering for an organisation in his field? That could be a frontline role or even the board level. A half day a week at one or two might put him on the radar more.


----------



## kirstenback

We have not made that experience but have noticed that networking and knowing people is essential. It could also be the CV and cover letter that your husbands sent out. 

I am a content & copywriter and one of my specialities is writing CVs. If you'd like me to take a look at his documents, I'm more than happy to do that.

(Moderator message) - However, we can only swap personal details via Private Message (PM) as no personal details or advertising is allowed on the open forum and the PM facility will only open for me when I have completed 5 forum posts.


----------

